# venom lure only buckeye tournament



## triton pete (Sep 23, 2010)

Is there a entry form for this available?


----------



## dinkcatcher (Jul 4, 2009)

I believe this was canceled


_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


----------



## bassteaser1 (Apr 13, 2004)

last i heard it was cancelled,they talked about doing the one at mosquito but than I heard it was off too.


----------



## CLappert (Dec 2, 2004)

They are only doing 1 at Skeeter on June 3rd got the entry form on my Desk read back thu this forum I believe that's were I got it from


----------



## willthethrill77 (Mar 21, 2007)

We are only having one June 3rd on mosquito. Entry form is on the web site.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------

